# Peltier-element



## Rocketer (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

kennt jemand sich über PELTIER-ELEMENTE aus?
Oder hat jemand ein PELTIER-ELEMENT in seinem PC drin?
Naja ich wollte nur mal wissen ob man es als CPU Kühler benutzten kann.


Schon mal im Voraus danke an alle die antworten


----------



## chibisuke (17. Dezember 2003)

Ja man kann sie zur kühlung einsetzen, allerdings ersetzen sie keineswegs kühlkörker und lüfter sondern sind nur eine ergänzung dazu...


Du musste das element unter dem kühlkörpüer montieren, und an einem EIGENEN netzteil anschließen, das netzteil des PCs hatt normalerweise nicht genug leistung dafür.


----------



## Rocketer (18. Dezember 2003)

hi  chibisuke 

Also kann man es unter einem Cpu Kühler als zusätzlichen Kühler benutzen!
Ist eigentlich ne coole sache!
Ich wollte mir ein 172 Watt teil holen, das reicht glaub ich und es ist nicht zu stark das es unter dem 0 Punk kommt und das entstehende Kondenzwasser gefriert.

Ich glaub das kann noch an ein 350 Watt Netzteil anschließen!
Was glaubst du


----------

